# bird feeders



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

I had the squirls fooled for a time by using small diameter wire hung between two trees about twenty five feet apart. From this wire I hung my feeders. Well the squirls finally found out how to walk the wire. My feeble brain came up with yet another plan to foil the little critters. I purchased a length of the smallest diameter PVC pipe and cut it into pieces 5" to 16" long and threaded it on to my main wire. Now when a squirl tries to cross the wire it hits the PVC and it spins on the wire and sends the squirl to the ground. I will see how long it takes them to figure this one out.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

fathom this said:


> I had the squirls fooled for a time by using small diameter wire hung between two trees about twenty five feet apart. From this wire I hung my feeders. Well the squirls finally found out how to walk the wire. My feeble brain came up with yet another plan to foil the little critters. I purchased a length of the smallest diameter PVC pipe and cut it into pieces 5" to 16" long and threaded it on to my main wire. Now when a squirl tries to cross the wire it hits the PVC and it spins on the wire and sends the squirl to the ground. I will see how long it takes them to figure this one out.


 Or put an electrical current through said wire, with a toggle switch mounted next to your recliner, overlooking the feeders. Watch and wait. Hit em once they get on the wire, and they probably won't come back. :lol:


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

I put vasoline on the pole and have a laugh watching the critters try to keep their footing on tree branches, the top of the fence, etc...try it!

Marc


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

kingfisher2 said:


> I put vasoline on the pole and have a laugh watching the critters try to keep their footing on tree branches, the top of the fence, etc...try it!
> 
> Marc


I have used silicone spray on my steel poles and it produces like results. A gas to sit and watch squirls slide back down the pole with a look of suprise on their face.


----------



## Royal Whaler (Oct 10, 2004)

I've been batteling the squirrels at my feeders for years. They seem to always win in the end. I came close to winning last year when I used a circular plastic disk above a hanging suet feeder. By a stroke of luck, I used a flimsy ceiling light lens for the disk. Whenever they tried to crawl around the edge, the lens would bend and the squirrel would slide off. This worked all winter till a wind storm broke the disk and the squirrels had their way again.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Royal Whaler said:


> I've been batteling the squirrels at my feeders for years. They seem to always win in the end. I came close to winning last year when I used a circular plastic disk above a hanging suet feeder. By a stroke of luck, I used a flimsy ceiling light lens for the disk. Whenever they tried to crawl around the edge, the lens would bend and the squirrel would slide off. This worked all winter till a wind storm broke the disk and the squirrels had their way again.


http://www.backyardbird.com/Heritage-Farms-The-Birds-Choice-Feeder_p_527.html


----------

